# parking bikes on concrete?



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2022)

My car buddy warned me not to park my bikes directly on the concrete he suggested putting some sort of carpet down first. He claimed the concrete is bad for the rubber tires and will dry them out prematurely. I ran this past another buddy and he hadn't  heard such a thing. Is there any truth to this? I see it both ways in peoples posts. Thanks for any input. And also white chocolate is not really chocolate it is just coco butter and sugar. I liked it as a kid but not so much anymore.


----------



## PapaPengin (Oct 29, 2022)

I keep all mine on wood floor or hanging. I see it as similar to leaving a battery on concrete...it kills it. Over time, I believe that concrete will damage tires on anything. Direct sunlight doesn't help either. Just my two cents.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 29, 2022)

I never heard of cement damaging a tire but I do know when I stored our vintage motor home in our polebarn on cement for the winter, in the spring it took about 30 miles of driving to get the flat spots out if the bias Ply tires. The sun does dryrot tires and plays havoc with the air pressure in racecar slicks, I would run 4 to 6 lbs. in my slicks but in the direct sun light the pressure would increase to near 15 lbs. That's why you have to check them all the time.


----------



## kreika (Oct 29, 2022)

Interesting topic. A little google says the rubber won’t have any chemical reaction with concrete. However, temperature, humidity, ozone and ultra violet do play a major part in rubber degradation.  It said store on wood or osb sheet. The doctor says ride bikes often and keep your tires properly inflated. 😜 Then all tire worries will be alleviated.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2022)

kreika said:


> Interesting topic. A little google says the rubber won’t have any chemical reaction with concrete. However, temperature, humidity, ozone and ultra violet do play a major part in rubber degradation.  It said store on wood or osb sheet. The doctor says ride bikes often and keep your tires properly inflated. 😜 Then all tire worries will be alleviated.



I live in upstate NY so  most of my bikes have a few months that they sit idle, but otherwise all my bikes get aired up and ridden every other week or so.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> My car buddy warned me not to park my bikes directly on the concrete he suggested putting some sort of carpet down first.



your car buddy is nuts. 



HEMI426 said:


> .... in the spring it took about 30 miles of driving to get the flat spots out if the bias Ply tires.



all bias ply tires do this regardless of what they are parked on. 



PapaPengin said:


> I see it as similar to leaving a battery on concrete...it kills it



the inner workings of batteries are completely insulated from outside influences other than extreme cold.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> your car buddy is nuts.



Yes sir he is hahhahaha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the inner workings of batteries are completely insulated from outside influences other than extreme cold.



I have heard this as well. Was that not the case with earlier batteries  say '60's /'70s?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Was that not the case with earlier batteries  say '60's /'70s?



if the surface a battery sat on had any effect on charging all cars would have rubber or other insulating material on the battery tray. I'm guessing 60's -70's batteries are pretty much the same as the standard modern batteries in that respect. if there was any sort of difference that could make a discharge like that happen it would be much earlier when the cases were made of different material. I believe 30's and 40's batteries had some sort of rubber case while newer ones are polypropelene or other modern plastics.

lead acid batteries have been around since the  1850's. cars got batteries when the electric starter was invented.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 29, 2022)

Teens and 20s you hand cranked to start then magneto's powered the ele. Has anyone priced a 12v car battery lately, the last time I bought one it was $79 plus core. My buddy just bought a new one $279.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 29, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Teens and 20s you hand cranked to start then magneto's powered the ele. Has anyone priced a 12v car battery lately, the last time I bought one it was $79 plus core. My buddy just bought a new one $279.




I just got a new battery last week for a 2015 Ram. The factory battery died at almost three years old. I replaced it with a Duralast Gold and that new battery shorted out in 4 months! Free replacement for 3 years so no cost, just a big PITA. Then that replacement died about a year later. Then that replacement died! I am now running on my 4th DuraNotLast battery since early 2018 when that battery was just a little over 100 bucks. They are now $232, about twice as much. But it still has a 3-year replacement warranty and I expect this new one will leave me stranded somewhere in the next 1.5 years.  DURAnotLAST batteries are the BEST!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> $279.



Ouch


----------



## phantom (Oct 29, 2022)

How much of a bike tire is actually on the concrete when sitting still, maybe an inch. Is there some sort of osmosis taking place? I would think riding a bike on concrete would do more damage to the tires than parking it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 29, 2022)

I can't say as I've had any tires adversely react to concrete over the years. Granted, none of this was freshly poured concrete. Perhaps the myth originates from someone who parked on fresh concrete, which reacted with a tire in some odd condition(?). I will say direct sunlight, and parking next to an ozone-producing apparatus will cause a problem for the sidewalls. I would not worry about a well-cured concrete floor.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> And also white chocolate is not really chocolate it is just coco butter and sugar. I liked it as a kid but not so much anymore



I like dark chocolate


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 29, 2022)

Car battery prices jumped way up at least 10 years ago.  I have no idea why. It's not a new thing.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 29, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> I like dark chocolate



Haha It took 10 replies for anyone to even mentioned it, thank you


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 29, 2022)

One of the oddest discussions I've seen for a while. I would think carpet if anything could have a reaction with rubber or nylon depending on type of carpet due to petroleum and other chemical reaction over a period of time. Same with rubber floor mats or any synthetic flooring. There...something new to worry about. White chocolate is a little too sweet, dark chocolate is defiantly more pleasing to the palate.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 29, 2022)

I would say what kills old bike tires is time, the elements and no air. bought a bunch of bikes that sat for 30 years and all the tires were flat. the worst of them I had to toss were cracked badly at the bottom because they were totally flat.


----------



## Risk Man (Oct 29, 2022)

The "snow birds" here in Southwest Florida, tend to park their cars on  2 x 6 blocks of wood. then they bunjy cord their car cover to screw eyes attached to the boards.... I assumed it was primarily to protect the tires from the asphalt or concrete where they are parked for 6 months.... they must have to the memo!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Oct 30, 2022)

I’ve never heard of cement reacting with the materials used in tires and would assume there is little or no issue with parking on cement for extended periods.

I spent 35 years working with chemicals, rubber and plastics so I would think if it was an issue it would have crossed my desk.

I have heard that beer changes your ability to control said tires though...


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 31, 2022)

All of my bikes are stored in the basement. parked on the concrete floor. Some have been stored there for over 20 years, on the same tires. The tires are just fine. The key is to keep the tires inflated.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 31, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Teens and 20s you hand cranked to start then magneto's powered the ele. Has anyone priced a 12v car battery lately, the last time I bought one it was $79 plus core. My buddy just bought a new one $279.



Wow, is your buddy rich or no sense? I bought a Interstate 1050 CCA battery less than a year ago for $135.00 plus 5% sales tax.. Almost $300.00 for a battery is just plain CRAZY money...


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 31, 2022)

Battery prices change depending on region and car type. The cars with electric steering and electric everything have more expensive batteries...not sure if that's a product of form factor(makers design shape) and availability making the price jump, or an amp hour capacity thing.

Chocolate is a natural diuretic....white or dark....maybe not so much with milk chocolate, so maybe I'm not lactose intolerant. Hhmmm

Also, I wonder if there is something to the phrase they used in ads to describe rubber before WWII....as "Live Rubber"? At least that's what I remember seeing for the Miss America Elgin ad. I think it called both the Stewart Warner hub suspension and self sealing tires that.
I believe in keeping them rolling myself, since sitting still and losing air makes the flat spots...that make the cracks...that expose the cord to the elements and eventually causes them to rot and no longer hold air.


----------



## phantom (Oct 31, 2022)

On our XT4 we had both batteries replaced under factory warranty last June. The dealer charged Cadillac $278 for the primary battery and $94 for the secondary battery and $95 installation for both. $467   There is a button to over ride the auto/stop but it will reset when the ignition is turned on again. There are devices out there for around $125 that will disable it, however, that would void my warranty.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 31, 2022)

phantom said:


> On our XT4 we had both batteries replaced under factory warranty last June. The dealer charged Cadillac $278 for the primary battery and $94 for the secondary battery and $95 installation for both. $467   There is a button to over ride the auto/stop but it will reset when the ignition is turned on again. There are devices out there for around $125 that will disable it, however, that would void my warranty.



That's what happens when you go to a gm dealer.. My women had the battery in her 2010 Malibu replaced last year for $150.00 plus another $75.00 for installation. CRAZY dealer prices for ya...


----------



## phantom (Oct 31, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> That's what happens when you go to a gm dealer.. My women had the battery in her 2010 Malibu replaced last year for $150.00 plus another $75.00 for installation. CRAZY dealer prices for ya...



I go there because the car is in warranty and I just leave it with them and come back with their loaner the next day or so.


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2022)

An old wives tale.lol


----------



## Nashman (Oct 31, 2022)

I say park your bike on the cement garage floor, throw a 2 x 6 over a spare battery or two ( in case there is battery acid present to eat the azz out of your pants), sit down and eat some chocolate and don't worry, be happy.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 31, 2022)

I have never parked my bikes on a cement floor. I always park them on a concrete floor.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 31, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I have never parked my bikes on a cement floor. I always park them on a concrete floor.



had to go do some research on the google. learn something new every day... but at the same time I forget something old every day.









						Is 'Cement' 'Concrete'?
					

An attempt to provide solid ground




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I have never parked my bikes on a cement floor. I always park them on a concrete floor.



Yes you are correct, but technically cement in concrete


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I have never parked my bikes on a cement floor. I always park them on a concrete floor.



In my life I have stopped correcting people when I know what they are talking about. As long as it does not detract from the discussion. I made the cement /concrete mistake once with my dad as a kid. Another one I use as an example is in 35 years of home building I have referred to my reciprocating saw as such, only a few times. It has and always will be called a sawzall. Which is the given name of Milwaukee reciprocating saw which I do not own and have not in 20 years. Not the actula name of the tool.  The best one I ever owned was an 11 amp  Porter Cable Tiger saw and it was a beast and they do not make it anymore. This would make a good thread, posting things known by names that are not intended for them. My favorite mistake and I will point it out is no one has a "hot water heater" a bit different but still a common mistake that is widely accepted.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 1, 2022)

There is so little natural rubber in some tires now that the question should possibly be “can I safely park my mostly plastic tires on my concrete floor”

my answer to this is: stop worrying about unimportant stuff and go ride your bicycle.

since riding your bicycle is said to be environmentally friendly, your should reward yourself with a beer when you get home.

just don’t spill it on the cement and/concrete floor as I’m worried you may damage it.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I just got a new battery last week for a 2015 Ram. The factory battery died at almost three years old. I replaced it with a Duralast Gold and that new battery shorted out in 4 months! Free replacement for 3 years so no cost, just a big PITA. Then that replacement died about a year later. Then that replacement died! I am now running on my 4th DuraNotLast battery since early 2018 when that battery was just a little over 100 bucks. They are now $232, about twice as much. But it still has a 3-year replacement warranty and I expect this new one will leave me stranded somewhere in the next 1.5 years.  DURAnotLAST batteries are the BEST!



Damn that sucks.i was a die hard fan after optima batteries went to crap.in the last few years I've been getting interstate batteries and had very good luck so far anyway


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 1, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> my answer to this is: stop worrying about unimportant stuff and go ride your bicycle.



I have 12 sets of new tires and 4 sets of vintage tires they are actually very important to my bikes and my wallet,  I can be worried if I want.  A friend made a suggestion and I simply asked for clarification. The responses have varied from extremely useful to completely insulting, now I know that he was incorrect. 


Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> your should reward yourself with a beer



I do not drink and have not for over 5 years, I have my reasons.  I would go into further explanation  but  I would rather not open myself to the negative comments from those who  can see no other way than their  own. Trust me some days I wish I still did.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 1, 2022)

@Fritz Katzenjammer  I'm not sure what beer you drink but if it will damage a concrete floor you should change brands.



Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> cement and/concrete floor




You cannot have concrete without cement but you can have cement without concrete FYI


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Fritz Katzenjammer  I'm not sure what beer you drink but if it will damage a concrete floor you should change brands.
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot have concrete without cement but you can have cement without concrete FYI



Sol... its Mexican... you shouldn’t drink the water so who knows what's in the beer.

it removed dried bugs from the windshield on the motorcycle though, so its potent stuff!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Teens and 20s you hand cranked to start then magneto's powered the ele. Has anyone priced a 12v car battery lately, the last time I bought one it was $79 plus core. My buddy just bought a new one $279.



I paid $145 not long ago for a standard lead acid Motorcraft battery. Your buddy most likely purchased a AGM style battery, which do run $250+


----------



## tacochris (Nov 1, 2022)

Even if this WAS true, which it isnt, this would only be a real problem if you never ride said bikes....and I dont have that issue.  Lol


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2022)

This has been an entertaining read this morning.  😂  The knowledge gained from the big brains here on the Cabe once again is priceless.

I put sealed gel cell batteries in all my cars. Interstate is probably the best now. They are pricy but worth every penny. I get at least 7 years out of them & never have to worry. 

I suppose parking my bikes on dark chocolate inside a Faraday cage is a bit much.🤦‍♂️


----------



## DrRumack80 (Nov 1, 2022)

"Expensive batteries? I'll show 'ya an expensive battery!"


----------



## tacochris (Nov 1, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> This has been an entertaining read this morning.  😂  The knowledge gained from the big brains here on the Cabe once again is priceless.
> 
> I put sealed gel cell batteries in all my cars. Interstate is probably the best now. They are pricy but worth every penny. I get at least 7 years out of them & never have to worry.
> 
> I suppose parking my bikes on dark chocolate inside a Faraday cage is a bit much.🤦‍♂️



Thats nothing....I keep my bikes in a climate controlled room hanging just above the ground surrounded by silica packets and I only handle them with germ resistant gloves.  The pants I ride them in are made from farm-raised hemp that are cultivated with Beethoven playing year around.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 1, 2022)

Problem solved I was just contacted by a very honest facebook seller who is in the process of sending me a 55 gallon drum of wheel softening and smoothing cream from Avon. Just a simple application every night before bed and it keeps tires in great shape. He said it works for all sorts of cementuious  degradation. Paid him in full with vemo he will be contacting me with the info soon. I will be selling it by the gallon here on the cabe, so get yours soon for the sake of your tires.


----------



## phantom (Nov 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Problem solved I was just contacted by a very honest facebook seller who is in the process of sending me a 55 gallon drum of wheel softening and smoothing cream from Avon. Just a simple application every night before bed and it keeps tires in great shape. He said it works for all sorts of cementuious  degradation. Paid him in full with vemo he will be contacting me with the info soon. I will be selling it by the gallon here on the cabe, so get yours soon for the sake of your tires.



Just make sure before you get into bed and under the covers you have it all off your hands. 👌


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Thats nothing....I keep my bikes in a climate controlled room hanging just above the ground surrounded by silica packets and I only handle them with germ resistant gloves.  The pants I ride them in are made from farm-raised hemp that are cultivated with Beethoven playing year around.





Does this have the same effect as when you dangle a dog just above water?🤣🤣
That would be cool.🤓


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 5, 2022)

The "don't set your battery on concrete" is hold over from olden times when batteries were made with a wood case and glass cells. If you set it on concrete and the wood got wet it could swell and break the glass cells.


----------



## Axman88 (Nov 11, 2022)

I agree with the friend who says it's best to isolate the tires from the concrete.  Concrete is a sponge, it can absorb water, from the bottom of the slab.  In a poorly ventilated storage space, this can create a high humidity layer above the concrete.

Also, concrete is highly alkaline and the salts contained in it will promote corrosion.  You may have noticed that a tool left on a concrete floor will rust, while those sitting on the bench in the same room, or even on a stool just a foot above the floor will not rust.  You may have noticed that a bike that is parked for decades, will have the lowest portion of the rims rotted, while the rest of the rim is intact.

Introducing an insulating layer prevents migration of humidity (wicking) and ions that promote corrosion of the rims.  I'm not sure about whether the tires are vulnerable, but metal parts are.   I wouldn't use carpet, I prefer plastic or wood.  Note that pressure treated wood is also full of ionic salts.  Wood is a sponge, but most species have neutral PH.

Nowadays most slabs are insulated from the earth below by a layer of buried foam insulation, so modern slabs should stay drier.  In my 100 year old basement, which is not insulated and is quite thin, a piece of cardboard left on the concrete floor for a week or two will become damp and develop mold.

The folks at Goodyear rubber say, about storing tires, _" It’s also best to place the tires on top of a piece of wood, or other barrier rather than directly on the ground or concrete. This will help protect against excessive moisture gathering on the tires."  _ https://www.goodyear.com/en-US/learn/tire-care-maintenance/how-to-store-tires


----------

